# Resident Evil 4  Munition Kaufen ?



## overlord6 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo pc-gamer

 gibt es eine möglichkeit in Resident evil 4 munition zu kaufen , denn bei diesem Händler gibt es nur Waffen aber keine mUnition

 freue mich auf eure antworten gruß overlord6


----------



## Shorty484 (27. Dezember 2009)

Nein, Munition kannst Du nicht seperat kaufen. Kleiner Tipp: Wenn Du die Kapazität einer Waffe erhöhst, wird diese vom Händler voll nachgeladen.


----------



## overlord6 (27. Dezember 2009)

ah danke 
 aber nur komisch dass man nur wen man die waffe upgraded munition bekommt naja danke


----------

